

Stop giving kids Ritalin - thebadplus

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/aug/01/athletes-with-adhd<p>Micheal Phelps was diagnosed with ADHD, along with many other kids (particularly boys).  Maybe we should embrace kids have different inclinations rather than funneling them through an institution which crushes their innate talents.
======
thebadplus
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/aug/01/athletes-
with-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/aug/01/athletes-with-adhd)

